# ID my toad/frog



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I caught me a toad! Lol, me and my friend were out skating and this kid has ridiculously good eyesight and notices this little turd from like 10 feet away in the grass. I immediately scooped him up and put him in my empty 10g...I put some puddles of water and some dirt to the side...He's hopping around very happy.

Anyway can someone ID him/her for me and give me the care info because I'd like to keep this little bugger...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

This is a near lifesize pic of her(my hand is almost the same size when I put it up to the screen :laugh: )


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice grab! I wish i could tell u what it is ....Ask Croc Keeper


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Bro,

That is actually the elusive Arizonian Mud Burrowing Toad. They R only found in the southern region of AZ and only comeout when it rains.Mudtrificus Totalluis


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> That is actually the elusive Arizonian Mud Burrowing Toad. They R only found in the southern region of AZ and only comeout when it rains.Mudtrificus Totalluis


_
are you positive that is what it is?

he lives in new york







_


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> That is actually the elusive Arizonian Mud Burrowing Toad. They R only found in the southern region of AZ and only comeout when it rains.Mudtrificus Totalluis


_
Yeah I'm sure that's what it is in NY














_


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Its a toad most likely your typical normal American toad,
Bufo americanus

It's a young one from this year, They can change colors 
depending on mood yours is saying it's pissed off.

Fact it's puffed like a ballon tells that also.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Its a toad most likely your typical normal American toad,
> Bufo americanus
> 
> It's a young one from this year, They can change colors
> ...


 Figured...when I was holding he was fat and squishy....these were when I first got him.

Thanks for the info, poly


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> Its a toad most likely your typical normal American toad,
> Bufo americanus
> 
> It's a young one from this year, They can change colors
> ...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

just giveem crickets and bedabeast.... no need to gutload


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice toad. I used to keep a _Bufo fowleri_, which is very similar to the one you have. They adjust to captive life surprisingly quick.

Not too much water. Notice how dry the area you caught him was. (I don't know for sure, but snakes get skin infections from being kept too wet. Toads might do something similar.) I kept my toad on paper towels with a hide-log and a very low, wide, shallow water dish. Bed-A-Beast would probably be fine, also.

They'll thrive on a diet of small earthworms and insects. The toad will benefit greatly if the store-bought bugs are gut-loaded prior to feeding and occasionally dusted with a Calcium/vitamin powder.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Nice toad. I used to keep a _Bufo fowleri_, which is very similar to the one you have. They adjust to captive life surprisingly quick.
> 
> Not too much water. Notice how dry the area you caught him was. (I don't know for sure, but snakes get skin infections from being kept too wet. Toads might do something similar.) I kept my toad on paper towels with a hide-log and a very low, wide, shallow water dish. Bed-A-Beast would probably be fine, also.
> 
> They'll thrive on a diet of small earthworms and insects. The toad will benefit greatly if the store-bought bugs are gut-loaded prior to feeding and occasionally dusted with a Calcium/vitamin powder.


 What he said


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

It was more for a quick photo op....after what Poly said about it being so young I decided that it was better for it to live in the wild....I'm sure it was very stressful just being put into a tank out of nowhere...


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

when u figure the chances and percentages hes probly allrdy dead or eaten... its a tought world out there...


----------

